# loaches :)



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hi again 
i've made this thread again because it got lost

just to say how much i love loaches, and i was wondering if anyone else has them and if so what?

i have:
-3 weather loaches (Silky, Smokie and Whiskers) 
- around 9 khuli loaches (im not sure they always hide lol) 2 chocolate (Merry and Pippin) and the rest are striped or albino
- 1 clown loach (Watermelon), sadly the other ones died of old age because we got them from someone else, they were apprently 30yrs+ so they must have died of old age
-4 chorydoras (dunno how to spell it ), i know ther not really loaches but they have barbels so i included them - (Tutti Frutti, Popcorn, Panda and Pod)

so there we go 

the last reply i got was:

I have khuli loaches.I have 1 black and 2 normal,striped ones! I am a big fan of loaches.Used to have some weather loaches,also known as the "dojo".I love them too,but they are escape artists!!! Make sure the tank is FULLY covered.I lost a couple through the tiniest of openings in the cover. I hear greyt things about clown loaches and really want one! 

so my reply is - yeah i lost my favourite weather loach Tassel because he jumped out the tank  Now i make sure they are all there when my mum cleans the tank and i check the floor afterwards  luckily iv had them 6 years  wow i never knew about black khuli loaches, i bet they're lovely! i think they have cute little faces  And yeah i would suggest getting a clown loach if you're thinking of getting a few ( they like to live with some friends), they remind me of dolphins they way they play with each other and swim 
they live a long time as well the one surviving one i have left from the person we got them is is 30+ years 


xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

That was very interesting to read. I hope you and your loaches have many happy years ahead.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

aww thankyou  mostly people dont read all my writing so thankyou!
and thankyou very much for your lovely reply 
*Hugs*

xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i've read your post..but can you tell me what a loach is..i've never heard of one?


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thankyou for reading my post  and of course i can (or could try im not too good with explaining) haha

if anyone else can explain this better please feel free to

loaches are similar to catfish as they have barbels (whisker type formations), and are fairly common fish to find in pet shops. loaches are bottom-feeders and so forage for food at the bottom of the tank, but they do swim about pretty much everywhere  they will generally eat whatever you feed them and dont seem to eat baby fish, plus they have nice temprements towards other fish species in the tank. 
iv got pictures here from the web to show you
weather loach - Google Image Result for http://www.aquahobby.com/img/Misgurnus_anguillicaudatus_3.jpg

2nd piccy where you can see more of its face - Google Image Result for http://www.aquahobby.com/img/Misgurnus_anguillicaudatus_4.jpg

khuli loach - http://www.sapphirelilies.com/images/khuli loach PF.jpg

clown loach - http://www.fishandflora.com/cl.jpg

corydora - http://s132607273.onlinehome.us/ar/...orastrilineatus_14B3E/threelinecory_thumb.jpg

theres obviously a lot more these are just the species i have 

they're a joy to keep and if you want any more info us loach keepers can help 
xxxxxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

thanks so much for the links...i think my hubby would like those, he's allways wanted a fish tank.. something new i've learnt today


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

no problem 
i'm sure he will like them if you get a fish tank 
the only thing i would suggest is make sure they dont escape when you clean the tank out 

glad i could help 
xxx


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

lol i can't see us having a fish tank..nowhere to put one


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hhahaha i dnt have room for my fish tank so its in my mums room


----------



## Xxpony_madxX (Aug 28, 2008)

Hiya, ur post was really interestin to read!!! Can I just say though, clown loaches live 200 years + so them others cant have died of old age!!! it might have been shock to the water or something.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

Xxpony_madxX said:


> Hiya, ur post was really interestin to read!!! Can I just say though, clown loaches live 200 years + so them others cant have died of old age!!! it might have been shock to the water or something.


o ok i never knew that, but i dont think it was shock to water we had them for 3+ yrs :S hmmmmm

thanks for that 

thankyou everyone for your replies and interest XD
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## kayla jade (Aug 26, 2008)

i have two loaches stripe and spotthey love hiding and playing in the bubbles


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

I had a weather louch and was suprised at the size it got but it wouldnt leave my fish alone.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

kayla jade said:


> i have two loaches stripe and spotthey love hiding and playing in the bubbles


aww what type are they??? yeah mine love playing in the bubble too hehe
they sound cute 



sullivan said:


> I had a weather louch and was suprised at the size it got but it wouldnt leave my fish alone.


why what was it doing to the other fish? lol and how big did it get


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

xXhayleyroxX said:


> aww what type are they??? yeah mine love playing in the bubble too hehe
> they sound cute
> 
> why what was it doing to the other fish? lol and how big did it get


It always seem to hang around the gill area and some times use to almost try and get in behind the gills. Of which my fish did not apreciate. I think it was a good 6/7 inches long. Its a while back now so hard to judge on inches by your thumb.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hehehe they're funny fish aren't they they seem to love playing 
yeah mine are around that size now so yeah they do get pretty big 
xxxxx


----------



## katalina08 (Oct 12, 2008)

i adore khuli loaches! i recently bought 2 last month, 1 succumbed to the ick diesease, the other hides in my castle. he pokes his little head out every once in a while to check things out. thats the only reason i know he is still alive . lol i love to watch them swim. once my tank is clear of ick. i will be getting more of these.


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

hehe sounds cute XD
im glad to hear that 

i think ther cute lil fish 


o and i found out an interestingfact everyone  wetaher loaches are also called pencil catfish and their relatives include the dreaded fish which enters people's ureatha
scary huh
they're still my favourite fish 
xxx


----------



## viseversa (Oct 10, 2008)

Xxpony_madxX said:


> clown loaches live 200 years + so them others cant have died of old age!!!


These might intrest you? the avaerage lifespan of fish...

Adolfos Cory - 5 years
Angelfish - 10+ years
Apistogramma - 3 to 5 years
Archer Fish - 5 years
Armored Catfish - 7 to 15 years
Bala Shark - 10 years
Bandit Cory - 5 years
Banjo Cat - 7 to 15 years 
Banjo Catfish - 5 to 8 years
Black Neon Tetra - 5 years
Black Phantom Tetra - 5 years
Black Shark - 4 to 10 years
Black Tetra - 5 years 
Black Widow Tetra - 5 years
Blackfin Cory - 5+ years
Bleeding Heart Tetra - 5 years 
Blindcave Fish - 5+ years 
Bloodfin Tetra - 10+ years 
Blue Gourami - 4 years
Boesman Rainbow - 5 years
Bronze Cory - 5 years
Bumble Bee Catfish - 5 to 8 years
Cardinal Tetra - 4 years
Cherry Barb - 5 to 7 years
Chocolate Gourami - 4 years
Clown Loach - 15+ years
Columbian Tetra - 5 years
Congo Tetra - 5 years
Convict - 10 to 18 years
Diamond Tetra - 5 years
Discus - 10 to 18 years
Dojo Loach - 10 years
Dwarf Gourami - 4 years
Emperor Tetra - 6 years
Festivum - 10+ years
Figure 8 Puffer - 5 years
Firemouth - 10 to 15 years
Frontosa - 8 to 15 years
Giant Danio - 5 to 7 years
Glass Catfish - 8 years 
Glassfish - 8 years 
Glowlight Tetra - 5 years 
Goldfish - 10 to 30 years
Guppy - 3 to 5 years
Harlequin - 6 years
Hatchetfish - 5 years
Hog Nose Brochis - 10 years
Honey Gourami - 4 years
Jack Dempsey - 10 to 18 years
Jordan's Catfish - 10+ years
Killifish - 1 to 2 years
Kissing Gourami - 5 years
Lemon Tetra - 5 years
Leopard Danio - 5 to 7 years
Leporinus - 5+ years
Livingstoni - 10+ years
Midas Cichlid - 15+ years
Mollie - 4 years
Moonlight Gourami - 4 years
Neon Rainbow - 3 to 4 years
Neon Tetra - 5 to 10 years
Oscar - 10 to 18 years
Otocinclus - 5 years
Pacu - 10 years 
Pearl Danio - 5 years
Pearl Gourami - 4 years 
Pictus Catfish - 8 years
Piranha - 10 years
Platy - 3 to 5 years
Pleco - 7 to 15 years 
Rafael Catfish - 7 to 15 years
Rainbow Shark - 4 to 10 years
Rams - 4 years
Rasboras - 5 to 10 years
Red Eye Tetra - 5 years
Red Rainbow - 5 years
Red Tailed Catfish - 15 years
Redtail Shark - 8 years
Rosy Barb - 5 years
Royal Pleco - 10+ years
Rummy Nose Tetra - 5 to 10 years 
Rumy Nose Tetra - 5 years
Severum - 10 to 18 years
Silver Dollar - 10+ years
Silvertip Tetra - 5 years 
Swordtails - 3 to 5 years 
Texas Cichlid - 10+ years
Tiger Barb - 6 years
Tigerfish - 5 years
Tinfoild Barb - 10 years
Upside Down Catfish - 5 years
Weather Loach - 10 years
Whiptail - 10+ years
White Cloud Mountain Minnow - 5 to 7 years 
Zebra Cichlid - 10+ years
Zebra Danio - 5 years



katalina08 said:


> i adore khuli loaches! i recently bought 2 last month, 1 succumbed to the ick diesease,


The best way to clear Ich (Ichthyophthirius multifilis) or more commonly known as White spot, is to raise the temperature to around 85 F, for around 2 weeks, this can (as long as the fish arnt to bad with white spot) clear it up, but if its a bad case of white spot you can also treat with medication available from most pet shops. good luck and i hope it clears up quickly.

Got to agree with you Hayley, loaches are a great addiction to a tank, although i currently dont have any, only had my new tank set up about 6 months, with the current stock being, 4 x Angel fish, 2 x Kribensis (already bred about 6 times) 5 x Bristelnose plecs, 30 Neons, and 2 Whiptails (Royals) also just bred started of with approx 120 eggs but only about 50 hatched. but due to the fact that they are very lazy fish they are hard to get feeding (well serching for food) so loseing a few each day , just waiting for the rest of the residants to pair up with each other ( apart from the Neons obviously lol) so i can swap and change things around, then once i have pairs i can think about getting some oddballs in there, (oh nearly forgot about the shrimps that are in there aswell)

Here are the Kribs and Whiptails..

Kribs..










Whiptails..


----------



## xXhayleyroxX (Apr 18, 2008)

thanks tht was really interesting 
i knew my clown loaches died of old age XD
i still have one

and those whiptails r cute XD
xxx


----------

